# SA - Here comes another one....but it is a PB



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Despite a forecast overnight low around 4 degrees I had decided I was going out no matter how chilly but the thought of a cold morning like the previous Saturday where the apparent temp was about 1 degree and which Solatree sat out didn't thrill me at all. After getting putting on several layers of clothing it felt like I was a Sara Lee Pastry (showing my age now). Once outside I was pretty happy it didn't feel as cold as forecast. 
Solatree had just pulled up at the ramp as I got there and in no time he was on the water, not long after Drewboy arrived, a short g'day and I was on the water just after 6.00am. A patient wait to miss a couple of breakers and I was greeted by some nice flat water. The usual routine, find a spot, anchor out, berley out and rods into the water ..... and then........ nothing for quite a while. Eventually I thought there was nothing to lose by changing a rig for a whiting set up. I had a part rig set up and while tying the rest of it one rod goes off, drop everything and hook into something which seemed a bit sluggish and without the strong head shakes. As it gets close to the surface it makes a run for the bottom. I figured it to be a small ray or shark so I turn off the shark shield and go for round 2. 
To my surprise it is a Red and it joins me on board. Within the next hour there are another two in the yak and things are getting a bit crowded now. 









These are the biggest fish I have caught and something I haven't had to contend with so now I am thinking I gotta stop taking so much crap out with me so I can leave room for some fish  Some rearranging below deck sees them all secure. Paddled back in and on shore by 8.00am, fantastic! Shortly after Squidley lands and have a quick yarn while packing up. What a great start to the day.









One at 58cm and a pigeon pair at 73 cm each. Two were gut hooked, something I haven't had before with circle hooks.










Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Bob - you rock ! That's brilliant - what a great catch and two more for team Flanno - no wonder they call you Rockster.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Bob, congratulations on your PB.

Steve


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic Bob. They are great fish. Go team flanno! Sat was a top day and must have been a feast day for the reds. Lets hope there is more to come.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

More days should start like that


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers guys, it seemed just a little too easy I guess it make up for all those days I haven't had to dirty the cleaning table.
I think Andy you can take some of the credit for some hints over the years.
Bob


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Snapper upper Snapper upper Snapper.

Plenty your vintage here Rockster, you bloke's are smashing them down there well done.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep well done...winter is here


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

That's why I can't find the 70cm models anymore. They've all moved to SA. Nice haul.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

nice work Bob congrats on the PB. Had the same experience Friday night where they seemed a bit sluggish haven't really experienced that over the last couple of seasons. Still never going to complain boating nice reds like that.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Great stuff Bob. 
Very impressive to us here and no doubt in Queensland where Team Flanno may have earnt a little more kudos.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

What a couple of corkers Bob, top effort 

Sharon would have been impressed with her hunter gatherer :lol:


----------



## Smacca (Sep 17, 2013)

Great looking fish and over 70cm is a top effort off the yak. Think I got out there just before you went in.


----------

